# How do you stop with a fixie bike???



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

This is a totally newbie question. I have never ridden or even touched a fix gear bike without brakes.

how do you stop ??? I would think you slow yourself down by trying to slow you pedaling and pull backwards.. but I see these downtown bike couriers riding fixies zipping around traffic! how do they manage to do emergency or abrupt stops??

I've always wonder about that


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*How I stop my fixte.*

I stop by gently applying force to these nifty levers that are attached to the handlebars. They contain a pivot that is attached to a wound wire that can slip inside a coiled outer housing. 

Both the inner wire and the outer housing run from the lever to a nifty pair of calipers placed on the frame and fork just above and partially around each wheel. Force on the levers attached to the handlebars is transmitted through the inner wire activating the calipers. The pull of the inner wire and the resistance of the outer housing causes the caliper to close forcing a pair of rubber pads mounted on the end of the calipers against the rim of the wheel. 

The friction of the rubber pads held in place by the calipers mounted on the frame and fork working against the spinning rim slows the bicycle down. By varying the force I apply to those clever levers on the handlebars I can control the amount the wheel spin is reduced thereby slowing or stopping the bicycle.

Technology is amazing, who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

You got it. You usually have to go sideways for an emergency stop, unless you run a front brake. You build up the strength to do it after a little bit of time. My method is to lock up the pedals and get sideways.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 11, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I stop by gently applying force to these nifty levers that are attached to the handlebars. They contain a pivot that is attached to a wound wire that can slip inside a coiled outer housing.


Brilliant...
But notice how the initial poster mentions a bike WITHOUT BRAKES.

The method of skidding is usually accomplished by leaning forward over the bars to extend your legs and gain the leverage needed to lock up the back wheel. Even when you are very well practiced in this method, the amount of control you have is very low compared to what you get with brakes.

Of course, the chances that someone will steal your track bike with no brakes and clipless pedals is very small, especially if you leave it at the top of a hill...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I use MB1's "brake" method,*

but running into the side of a bus will stop you pretty quick, too.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Did I mention a brake? I think not.*



minus9 said:


> Brilliant...
> But notice how the initial poster mentions a bike WITHOUT BRAKES.
> 
> The method of skidding is usually accomplished by leaning forward over the bars to extend your legs and gain the leverage needed to lock up the back wheel. Even when you are very well practiced in this method, the amount of control you have is very low compared to what you get with brakes.
> ...


I was just explaining how a set of nifty devices on my bike work and how they save me all the bother of destroying my knees and other assorted serious injuries when slowing my fixte by the "Contact with foreign object" method.

Should I explain how my favorite "Bicycle Retainment" devices work too?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

MB1 said:


> Should I explain how my favorite "Bicycle Retainment" devices work too?


Add "Head protection gear" and you'll have the trifecta.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Are you referring to my "Cranium asylum apparatus"?*



asterisk said:


> Add "Head protection gear" and you'll have the trifecta.


Refrain from absconding from your domicile devoid of it.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

I watched a messengeresque gal skid her way right through an intersection on a red light this morning. 

Very impressive, very stylish, very nearly killed her.

I'll use a front brake, thanks.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

kdub said:


> I see these downtown bike couriers riding fixies zipping around traffic! how do they manage to do emergency or abrupt stops??



Generally speaking, the riders you see DON'T stop. They scan the road way ahead of themselves, anticipating the traffic patterns and looking for holes in which to move, always keeping an eye out for a lifesaving evasive opening. You can slow a fixed bike down quite well with your legs by using back-pressure on the pedals, and you can abruptly slow the bike and change direction by putting your weight onto the stem and skidding the rear tire briefly. The common denominators among those who do this sort of thing for a living are experience and courage. I personally don't have the skills or the nerve to ride brakeless, but I'm in awe of those who do so with the elegance of the professional urban messenger. For articles, photos, how-to's and video of brakeless riders doing their thing, visit http://www.oldskooltrack.com/files/home.frame.html


----------



## ILikeShiny (Feb 23, 2005)

*I have "awe" for the brakeless, too*

I am in awe at how many times another cyclist has almost T'd me at an intersection where I have a green light. I know it's not everyone, but how many times does it take getting hit in the middle of a trafficky downtown to get ME run over? I'm just tootling along, following some form of order so I can move WITH traffic, not against it, for self preservation. I know this is harsh on so many RESPONSIBLE brakeless riders, but I really don't need more competition on the road, y'know what I'm saying? I'm a newly fixed rider and you bet your as$ I've got brakes. My worst accident was with another cyclist who abruptly stopped in front of me in the middle of the bike lane cuz he missed his turn and wanted to just stop and turn around...tore the front end right off his carbon-fiber bike. 
All I'm saying is think of others, not just how super stealth you are on your bike. Directed at no one in particular, I already know some people are gonna get defensive and assume I'm talking to them...


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*depends*

Mostly I just slow down with my feet and step off. For steep hills or sudden stops I use a front brake. Every once in a while I grab a tree or utility pole. I fantasize about learning to come to a track stand, but at my age fear of falling is rising, and balance is getting worse.


----------



## beergood (Feb 16, 2005)

I think it is a subtle combination of panic/adrenaline/pain/luck/skill.

I'll admit, a brakeless fixie looks pretty cool. Then again, so does Chuck Norris when he's kicking 5 guys butts in a bar fight. I'm a little too interested in self preservation to try either.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

"The common denominators among those who do this sort of thing for a living are experience and courage. "



.....experience with filling a pipe, courage enough to head out again without any breath mints.

Love my brakeS.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*Man, It's flat in NY City. They don't need brakes.*

But I don't preach. I use a front brake and lots of back pressure. Then, again, I live in West Virginia.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

minus9 said:


> Brilliant...
> But notice how the initial poster mentions a bike WITHOUT BRAKES.


A fixed gear always has brakes, your legs. Unless you are here in Oregon.
That said, I had the damnedest time figuring out how to skid stop. Just couldn't get it right until one rainy day when I managed to get the pull front push back leg tension right, and I got a nice skid. Next time I tried on dry pavement and voila, skid stop.
And that said, I still won't ride without a front brake, because no matter how you do it, the fastest stop possible is with the front brake. I use my legs most of the time, and my brake when I have to.

Gordon


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

You guys all forgot to mention 1 other commonality among a lot of bike messengers. That is the ritualistic smoking of cannabis before each ride


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

If you ride clipless (or with clips), pull up on the pedals. Or stand up or skid or Barney Rubble it.


----------

